# Getting some help with my needlework.



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 22, 2020)

My Kerby has to have his beak into everything. As soon as I got settled he was there supervising.


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 22, 2020)

*What a cutie. Is he a Parrot? Does he talk? I wish now I had gone out to buy a couple projects to work on.*


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 22, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My Kerby has to have his beak into everything. As soon as I got settled he was there supervising. View attachment 96401View attachment 96402


He is so cute!


----------



## Pam (Mar 22, 2020)

I've been sitting doing my cross stitch but minus any helper.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 22, 2020)

Marie5656 said:


> *What a cutie. Is he a Parrot? Does he talk? I wish now I had gone out to buy a couple projects to work on.*


Marie,he is a Cockatiel. He whistles like my son but doesn't talk. I had one a few years ago that did say a couple of words
I just recently started to embroider again I I did it as a kid.  I don't know what I'd do without my projects.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 22, 2020)

Very cute....  My friend had a Cockatiel....very friendly when people came to her home...   My friend past away a few years ago...I don't know if her kids kept the bird...(I miss her dearly)…..


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 22, 2020)

OMG!!  KERBY!!!


----------

